# Sig request



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Needs me a new sig!

The Request:

Satoru Kitaoka sig


Pics:

I have two but they are both too big to post. Here's the links: http://assets.sbnation.com/fan_shot_images/13232/navi-kitaoka.jpg

http://www.pancrase.co.jp/tourarchive/2006/1025/img/main.jpg

Anything else you fine will be just super.


Title: Satoru Kitaoka


Sub-Text: 


More Sub-Text: 


Colors: any


Size: 400 x 150 (or any size you think would look good)


Avatar?: NO


All attempts will be repped.

Thanks buds!! :thumb02:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Here is my go.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Sick work as always my dude. :thumb02: I forgot to mention I'll throw in a couple thousand credits for the one I pick.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)




----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

if i have time i'll make something tomorrow if you havent chosen one already by then


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

Here is my attempt. Hope you like =)




​


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh man, once again all sick sigs guys! I'll leave it up for a bit longer! Thanks dudes!

Edit: So I'm going to go with Toxic's for now, Pliff, I'll use yours in a couple of weeks and donate you points then. Amazing ....thanks guys!


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

im going to put mine up for sale in the shop since ur not using it...ok...


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Thread restored


----------

